# Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso



## rajin (Oct 14, 2014)

*
Comedy, Romance, School Life, Shounen
*
Piano prodigy Arima Kosei dominated the competition and all child  musicians knew his name. But after his mother, who was also his  instructor, passed away, he had a mental breakdown while performing at a  recital that resulted in him no longer being able to hear the sound of  his piano even though his hearing was perfectly fine. Even two years  later, Kosei hasn?t touched the piano and views the world in monotone,  and without any flair or color. He was content at living out his life  with his good friends Tsubaki and Watari until, one day, a girl changed  everything. Miyazono Kaori is a pretty, free spirited violinist whose  playing style reflects her personality. Kaori helps Kosei return to the  music world and show that it should be free and mold breaking unlike the  structured and rigid style Kosei was used to.
*
Ch. 39

Ch. 39
Ch. 39
Ch. 39
Ch. 39
Ch. 39
Ch. 39*


----------



## rajin (Oct 20, 2014)

*Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso 21 TO 25 RAW*


*Batoto.

 Batoto.

 Batoto.

 Batoto.

 Batoto.*


----------



## rajin (Oct 28, 2014)

*Chapters 26 to 34  : 25 DOUBLE PAGES JOINED 

Ch 8 is on batoto
Ch 8 is on batoto
Ch 8 is on batoto
Ch 8 is on batoto
Ch 8 is on batoto
Ch 8 is on batoto
Ch 8 is on batoto
Ch 8 is on batoto
Ch 8 is on batoto*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 8, 2014)

Chapters 23 and 24 are now out.


----------



## A. Waltz (Nov 16, 2014)

caught up with this junk, so ill share my thoughts (ayee that rhymed what up im shakespeare bitch)

[3:13:57 PM] p chiddy: reading the shigatsu manga
[3:14:06 PM] p chiddy: i thought the competitors/kousei rivals would be cool
[3:14:14 PM] p chiddy: but they seem too obsessed with kousei :/
[3:14:31 PM] p chiddy: like didn't any of em take the #1 spot or something? why obsess over some kid
[3:14:32 PM] p chiddy: sigh
[3:16:17 PM] p chiddy: Link removed
[3:16:20 PM] p chiddy: damn lookin sharp
[3:17:54 PM] p chiddy: Link removed
[3:17:54 PM] p chiddy: is he an idiot
[3:17:56 PM] p chiddy: sigh
[3:18:08 PM] p chiddy: i hate rivals that just obsess over their inferiors
[3:18:11 PM] p chiddy: he coulda been so cool
[3:18:29 PM] p chiddy: he coulda been in germany winning bank
[3:18:31 PM] p chiddy: but nah
[3:18:54 PM] p chiddy: decided to stay in some local shitty national just cuz 'the guy i was never able to beat is gonna be at this one!' like whyyyyyy get over it smh
[3:21:11 PM] p chiddy: Link removed
[3:21:14 PM] p chiddy: whyyyyyyyyyyy
[3:21:19 PM] p chiddy: sooo dumbbbbbbbbbb
[3:21:28 PM] p chiddy: like i get it if you love the dude or something but like
[3:21:39 PM] p chiddy: sighhhhhhh
[3:23:15 PM] p chiddy: Link removed
[3:23:23 PM] p chiddy: sooooooooooo dumbbb why'd they have to go down this route
[3:27:58 PM] p chiddy: Link removed
[3:28:02 PM] p chiddy: i hate this type of person lol
[3:28:08 PM] p chiddy: people who let every little thing affect them
[3:28:24 PM] p chiddy: ok but i like aizawa now
[3:28:36 PM] p chiddy: tho he's still kinda dumb for setting his sights so low
[3:29:31 PM] p chiddy: Link removed
[3:29:39 PM] p chiddy: lol ok and this bitch is obnoxious and annoying can she please gtfo
[3:29:45 PM] p chiddy: sigh these competitors were so disappointing!
[3:39:35 PM] p chiddy: so she's 14 yet she's still obsessing over a guy she saw for 4 minutes when she was 5?
[3:39:38 PM] p chiddy: is she fucking stupid?
[3:39:44 PM] p chiddy: omg lmfao
[3:41:34 PM] p chiddy: "Passion comes from one's loneliness echoing fiercely." aaaye that's a cool line
[3:53:15 PM] p chiddy: Link removed
[3:53:18 PM] p chiddy: what kind of shitty dialogue is this
[4:02:45 PM] p chiddy: Link removed
[4:02:50 PM] p chiddy: daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn YOU GO KOUSEI
[4:13:21 PM] p chiddy: "afterall, stars can only shine during the night." damn watari deep as fuck
[4:34:45 PM] p chiddy: Link removed
[4:34:52 PM] p chiddy: ugh this bitch is annoying as fuck
[4:44:41 PM] p chiddy: Link removed
[4:44:43 PM] p chiddy: i really hate her
[4:44:47 PM] p chiddy: she's the worst character ever
[4:44:55 PM] p chiddy: please this is just terrible god damn


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 17, 2014)

Only 2 more chapters? Wow.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 7, 2015)

wait...
*Spoiler*: _spoilers for latest raws_ 



does this mean kaori died?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 7, 2015)

Please god no! Tell me it did not happen. When I watched the anime I did not know there was tragedy in it until I seen the manga tags for it.........I was fooled and I usually stay away from stories like this.


----------



## rajin (Feb 2, 2015)

SHIGATSU WA KIMI NO USO FINAL 

*Chapter 117*

REALLY GOOD CHAPTER . REALLY GOOD CHAPTER


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 2, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



R.I.P Kaori. I'm glad the author did not make her death a big thing or the main point of focus for the last chapter or else I would be feeling a lot worse right now. I'm happy for Tsubaki(even though they probably won't be together)as well. My only wish now is that the author makes an alternate ending to where Kaori lives.


----------



## Mako (Feb 3, 2015)

And now the wait for weekly episodes continue.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 4, 2015)

Mako said:


> And now the wait for weekly episodes continue.



The anime is a *masterpiece* that really actually makes you feel the characters are real.


----------



## rajin (Feb 4, 2015)

I am feeling all these feelings but still It is a good end

*KAORI LETTER TO ARIMA*

*Source*


----------



## Smoke (Mar 16, 2015)

Manga just ended.

Chapter 11



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm like super depressed at the ending


----------



## Morglay (Mar 17, 2015)

Didn't really get me that emotional.

It felt preachy and pretentious at points, especially whilst performing. Which made it quite hard for me to relate to the characters. I don't need a running commentary of every exiguous and inconsequential thought, they just aren't that interesting.

Sometimes less is more... Still this series was quite a decent read regardless.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 17, 2015)

6.5/10.

Good start and ok last chapter. Everything in between was slighlty more than mediocre. Multitudes of uninteresting and dragged flashbacks each and every chapter made me lose interest in the series quickly. Due to the neverending flashbacks some plotlines felt really dragged.

MC thinking that Kaoru x Watari is a thing was facepalm-inducing even more than usual when it comes to main characters being oblivious.

Much weaker series than Nodame or Sakamichi no Appolon. Granted it's a shounen, but still it's quite overrated in my opinion.


----------

